# Bleach Anime ending very soon



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2012)

> A recent television program listing in Japan reports that the Bleach television anime series will end its run in TV Tokyo's 6:00 p.m. Tuesday timeslot on March 27. When a Twitter follower of Bleach animation director Hiroki Takagi sent him an image of the listings, Takagi responded by saying, "So quick. I was going to paste it… /(^o^)\"
> 
> Shueisha, the publisher of Tite Kubo's original manga, had already announced that the weekly Naruto SD: Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden anime will premiere on TV Tokyo on Tuesday, April 3 at 6:00 p.m.



Source
This means basically that the final arc will be Manga exclusive and the ongoing arc probably shortend big time. I like Bleach and this news has just saddened my day


----------



## emigre (Feb 23, 2012)

This is surely a great day for anime?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> This is surely a great day for anime?



Why, Bleach had some great fight scenes, despite its generic story.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVXDlTUXV2I


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

Not necessarily. They can still adapt in in OVAs. I was expecting this anyway.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

I still keep up with the manga just to see how it ends, I gave up on the anime a long time ago.


----------



## haddad (Feb 23, 2012)

Nooooooooo!           I dont want it to end


----------



## prowler (Feb 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> This is surely a great day for anime?


Big three will longer be no more!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > This is surely a great day for anime?
> ...


Whats the Big 3? People still watch One Piece? OR do you mean the new fab Fairy Tail?


----------



## smile72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Big three being One Piece, Naruto, and Bleach. They are all in Weekly Shounen Jump.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


'Course they do. Weird question you're asking there.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


I dunno, I just could never get into One piece, Hunter X hunter on the other hand... Pretty damn amazing.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> high.kaze said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


That's the opposite for me. However, in terms of popularity, One Piece completely takes over HxH. Not saying it's a bad manga, though, just talking statistics.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2012)

Seriously man, first a scantrad website is forced to drop the Bleach Manga and now that. I agree Bleach was the weakest of the "big 3", but it's fan base is still a hell lot bigger than most Animes 



brandonspikes said:


> I dunno, I just could never get into One piece, Hunter X hunter on the other hand... Pretty damn amazing.



Hunter X Hunter 2011 is crap because of the massive censorship and shortened fights. You really want to watch the original version back in the day if you are not already.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope there will be at least an end to the current arc.
I prefer watching anime than reading manga, and I don't like buying a manga starting in the middle of the series 
I don't read scantrad either.
Except for One Piece, but the website stop providing scantrad last week 

I didn't like Hunter X Hunter, I thought it was a fantasy world when I watched the beginning, but it ended being 80% battle training without story, and Only greed island had some fantasy element. The anime isn't even complete.

One piece still has a lot of events and mysteries, it's still interesting even after 500 episodes.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2012)

i don't understand how people see one piece as a bad manga.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Seriously man, first a scantrad website is forced to drop the Bleach Manga and now that. I agree Bleach was the weakest of the "big 3", but it's fan base is still a hell lot bigger than most Animes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well to me... I hope I won't get hate for this...
Naruto is the weakest of the three for me now, story-wise. One Piece seems to have one hell of a story to tell, while Bleach opens up on an "older story", rooted in the Shinigamis' origins. Naruto is, well... I honestly can't deny its appeal, but to me it's now more about flashy battle scenes and less story. 



Spoiler



Ever since they've revived everybody, it's all about bashing each other and seeing Naruto here and there briefly.


 Or, to put it simply, it pulls in teens looking for something "cool", but doesn't give off the complexity I've been used to when reading it.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i don't understand how people see one piece as a bad manga.


Watching the beginning is maybe what make them feel it's bad.
The design is not usual, but it fit perfectly the universe. The author can create a lot of completely different looking characters.


The author has a lot of idea and know where he is going.


----------



## kimekaro (Feb 23, 2012)

Since the most recent story arc in the manga is titled "Final Arc" I am not really shocked that the anime, which went quickly from being good to being very bad, is ending soon.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Seriously man, first a scantrad website is forced to drop the Bleach Manga and now that. I agree Bleach was the weakest of the "big 3", but it's fan base is still a hell lot bigger than most Animes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ve_1hHJLSk


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously man, first a scantrad website is forced to drop the Bleach Manga and now that. I agree Bleach was the weakest of the "big 3", but it's fan base is still a hell lot bigger than most Animes
> ...



That's why he was specifically talking about the 2011 version =.=; THE NEW ONE. 

Also, no more HxH, this is like totally off-topic.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand how people see one piece as a bad manga.
> ...


hmmm... maybe...

though luffy had been an interesting character for me ever since he went out that wine barrel.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh it saddens my to know that they wont adapt the final arc to anime. I really enjoyed it and is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Oh it saddens my to know that they wont adapt the final arc to anime. I really enjoyed it and is one of my personal favorites.


But... the final arc hasn't "started" yet. Are you talking about the Fullbring arc? That should be adapted fully though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2012)

Speaking of the Fullbring arc, am I the only one that thinks this arc is very fresh and amazing?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 23, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I still keep up with the manga just to see how it ends, I gave up on the anime a long time ago.



Same here, I haven't watched the anime in years.... not since the start of the whole vizored thing. I started reading the manga like a year ago but I'm still about 100 chapters behind. The thing that does really get to me in Bleach is that apprently nobody in Soul Society can do absolutely anything without Ichigo's help. How did they they ever survive before him? I know in Naruto he usually ends up winning the final battle for the arc, but at least the rest of kohona (or the alliance in the current arc) actually does something.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm glad the Bleach Anime is being cancelled. Those dumbass fillers were getting to me. It's just too bad they didn't end the anime after the Arrancar Arc. Would have been more fitting then the mediocre Fullbring Arc. Now the One Piece anime needs to go as well. It's horribly animated by Toei and adds next unnecessary shit into the canon storyline. Reading the Manga for both is far superior.


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 23, 2012)

Bleach's place in the big three has been taken by Toriko since a long time ago since Toriko's popularity is always rising.

And am I the only one to think they'll do the same they did to Naruto? End now and come back later with another season? Ratings might be bad but Bleach still sells like crazy.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I still keep up with the manga just to see how it ends, I gave up on the anime a long time ago.
> ...



If you only read the manga then you miss 45% of Bleach. 45% of Bleach are actually "filler" with storylines that are worth watching and 5% are stupid crap without story.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 23, 2012)

YES!
Maybe them Bleach fans will now be exposed to some actually good stuff~
I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> > smile72 said:
> ...



That's why the Bleach anime sucked ass. because of the dumbass fillers.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

..... i dont want it to end


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 23, 2012)

The moment Bleach started with those overkill fillers that felt sometime completely out of place and suddenly out of nowhere, i quitted watching Bleach.
I still read the manga however and enjoy it 100 times more than the anime.
Naruto>One Piece>Bleach in terms of manga
One Piece>Naruto>Bleach in terms of anime.
And indeed its really easier to get in to One Piece compared to HxH because of the amount of text pushed in you. One Piece is like they just do it without thinking lol.
But lets say finally? Heck even the new Rock Lee thing sounds more awesome than the current anime of Bleach lol.


----------



## joshstyle (Feb 23, 2012)

the manga is entering it's last arc so this isn't really suprising


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > mysticwaterfall said:
> ...


Sadly the last 2 seasons of Bleach fillers has been way more interesting than anything Tite Kubo has managed to pull in the last 5 years. Bleach fell into disgrace because Kubo can't do good narrative.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see they finally realised that it's time to stop, both the manga and the anime should have ended after the first arc already IMO.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> The moment Bleach started with those overkill fillers that felt sometime completely out of place and suddenly out of nowhere, i quitted watching Bleach.
> I still read the manga however and enjoy it 100 times more than the anime.
> Naruto>One Piece>Bleach in terms of manga
> One Piece>Naruto>Bleach in terms of anime.



That doesn't make sense. I never understood why people think a Manga is superior to the Anime when the colored, voiced and animated Anime is clearly 100 times superior to the black and white non-colored and non-voiced manga. If you don't like filler, don't watch them. As simple as that.



Demonbart said:


> Good to see they finally realised that it's time to stop, both the manga and the anime should have ended after the first arc already IMO.



Same to you, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> The moment Bleach started with those overkill fillers that felt sometime completely out of place and suddenly out of nowhere, i quitted watching Bleach.
> I still read the manga however and enjoy it 100 times more than the anime.
> Naruto>One Piece>Bleach in terms of manga
> One Piece>Naruto>Bleach in terms of anime.
> ...


What about the bullshit naruto fillers that make no fucking sense?

Bleach has some of the best fillers when compared to normal anime, Naruto Anime is about 30% filler and its all garbage

100 of the 220 Naruto Series 1 was filler.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 23, 2012)

The first  Naruto .series only had 220 episodes, of which about half was filler. But I'll agree they were crap, I didn't even watch the last 80 episodes of the original series.

Edit fixed phone auto correct


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 23, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see they finally realised that it's time to stop, both the manga and the anime should have ended after the first arc already IMO.
> ...


That's why I haven't since halfway through the second season


----------



## Daidude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lets look on the bright side, One Piece is only about half way through


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
Out of the so called big three (lately it's pretty much just big one, with One Piece leading by a friggin huge ammount, check the charts if you so prefer), Naruto will be the first dropping out and dunno which will follow up, One Piece is still only half through the story, so it still has so much more. =3


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 23, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > The moment Bleach started with those overkill fillers that felt sometime completely out of place and suddenly out of nowhere, i quitted watching Bleach.
> ...


Because Manga is always straightforward and doesn't spare the details.
Look at Full Metal Alchemist, it's first anime deviated waaaaay off the story early on that it didn't make much sense, if you read the manga at the time it was confusing how different they were.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 23, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
> Out of the so called big three (lately it's pretty much just big one, with One Piece leading by a friggin huge ammount, check the charts if you so prefer), Naruto will be the first dropping out and dunno which will follow up, One Piece is still only half through the story, so it still has so much more. =3


Not possible. Kubo is already in Bleach's final arc. The chapters themselves are called Final Arcs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 23, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
> ...


He himself announced it a while ago he had plans to carry it on for 10 more years or so. I stopped reading Bleach a few months ago, but if he stated something just to look cool like Oda and isn't able to keep his word, then it'll be a big fail on his part...


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


And THATS why people prefer manga over anime. Anime tends to be slow sometimes and if you just want all those unnesecary parts to go away, then manga is there. The only time a anime will have a chance at beating the manga is when it stops derailing with fillers and all those unnesecary pause after each hit or whatever they intend to do.Not to mention the most important part of all. When you read manga, you know what will happen way before the anime.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

There's always Katekyu Hitman Reborn. *-*
Why are guys arguing about which is better? You make it sound like it's impossible to read/watch all three of them(Naruto, OP, Bleach). '-'


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wasn't the story of Bleach like: Ichigo gets strong, enemy pops outa no where and fights Ichigo. Ichigo loses his powers during the fight.

Rinse and repeat??


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


WRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNGGGGG Full Metal Alchemist doesnt follow the Manga, it is its own story made up by BONEZ.

FMA:Brotherhood is 100% Manga to Anime.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...


up until the elric brothers met their teacher it was spot on with the manga


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 24, 2012)

Finnaly, now, when will Naruto end?
Time to get the wasted time for some better anime  Any suggestions to TV Tokio


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > WiiBricker said:
> ...



But is it really the Anime's fault? I don't think so. Those unnecessary parts are not that unnecessary as you may think. Anime is way faster than a Manga, hence why they make filler episodes. If they wouldn't make fillers they would be forced to pause the Anime till enough advanced Manga chapters have been published.

Just think this way: If a Manga and Anime series have been completed and someone asks you if you can recommend him a good series, would you recommend him the Manga or the Anime?

I would always recommend him the Anime because there is simply no reason why one would prefer a black and white comic over an Anime.


----------



## virgildraco (Feb 24, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
> Out of the so called big three (lately it's pretty much just big one, with One Piece leading by a friggin huge ammount, check the charts if you so prefer), Naruto will be the first dropping out and dunno which will follow up, One Piece is still only half through the story, so it still has so much more. =3





Skelletonike said:


> First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
> Out of the so called big three (lately it's pretty much just big one, with One Piece leading by a friggin huge ammount, check the charts if you so prefer), Naruto will be the first dropping out and dunno which will follow up, One Piece is still only half through the story, so it still has so much more. =3


dude dont get your hopes too high, bleach will end this year, Naruto still have some years left, and One piece well, i'll probably die before it ends


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> ...


From the moment it started, It did not match up.


----------



## virgildraco (Feb 24, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Speaking of the Fullbring arc, am I the only one that thinks this arc is very fresh and amazing?


i think the Fullbring arc doesnt make any sens, basically ichigo gets some new powers that we have never see before just to loose them afterwards, and get his old powers back, what was the point of that arc, they could just have gave him his powers without all the waste of time


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > up until the elric brothers met their teacher it was spot on with the manga
> ...





> The first half of the anime's plot basically follows that of the manga, but the plots severely diverge from each other near the middle of the story,[1] when Ed and Alphonse reunite with their teacher Izumi Curtis. A former lover of Hohenheim, the former mentor to their own teacher, Dante, acts as the series' main antagonist, appearing only in the anime. Centuries ago, the two perfected methods for making the Philosopher's Stone, achieving a sort of immortality by transferring their soul and intellect into others' bodies as they age. Hohenheim was eventually overcome by the guilt of sacrificing lives to make the Stone and left Dante. Although Dante is still able to jump from body to body with the last stone she and Hohenheim created, she does not possess the complete knowledge on how to make one. She uses the homunculi to spur Edward and Alphonse, along with other Alchemists equally desperate, into creating another complete Philosopher's Stone for her.


Wikipedia


Spoiler



The first few episodes aren't in the exact same order but the same thing happens
Ed and Al go to Liore
Ed and Al try to bring back their mom and fail
Ed and Al go to Central and Ed passes the State Alchemist Exam
Ed and Al encounter Scar
Ed and Al are put under protection
Ed and Al go to Research Lab 5 and meet the soul affixed armour ppl
and after this point the Anime starts having noticible differences, such as excluded characters and new characters


Edit: removed unneccessary quotes


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> ...


There are several cases where the source is much more amazing than the animation, seriously.
A good example is Mahou Sensei Negima, the anime butchered the story completely.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2012)

virgildraco said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the Fullbring arc, am I the only one that thinks this arc is very fresh and amazing?
> ...



Actually he still has his fullbring powers, hence why he and his sword look a bit different now compared to his old shinigami form.
But without a doubt the way the fullbring arc ended is a result of the overall negative response of the fans.



Spoiler



Why did Ginjou and Tsukishima die? They were my favourite characters of the fullbring arc


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> From the moment it started, It did not match up.


You sir need to do some anime watching. Blue Exorcist did the same.



WiiBricker said:


> But is it really the Anime's fault? I don't think so. Those unnecessary parts are not that unnecessary as you may think. Anime is way faster than a Manga, hence why they make filler episodes. If they wouldn't make fillers they would be forced to pause the Anime till enough advanced Manga chapters have been published.
> 
> Just think this way: If a Manga and Anime series have been completed and someone asks you if you can recommend him a good series, would you recommend him the Manga or the Anime?
> 
> I would always recommend him the Anime because there is simply no reason why one would prefer a black and white comic over an Anime.


I never said it was the animes fault. I just said Manga is better than anime when they started all those fillers crap and totally turned me off for Bleach only. Not to mention i really prefer they keep it straightforward like the mangas. Fillers cant be stopped, but when the fillers really came in from nowhere when the arrancar arc started it was like wtf.... And i still feel that the Naruto fillers are way better. They atleast doesnt come inside a arc. Infact i dont mind filler at all if they are after a arc. And i would have recommended the manga no matter what. I mostly prefer manga over anime anyways. This of course is not the case for manga like Sket Dance and quite a few more im too lazy to list. I was also comparing how much i like Bleach comapred to the other Big 3 in terms of Anime and Manga. And i NEVER skip filler even if they are boring. I prefer to watch the whole thing no matter what.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > From the moment it started, It did not match up.
> ...



So wait, You just failed right there, The latest naruto fillers happened in the middle of an arc, this arc to be exact.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> So wait, You just failed right there, The latest naruto fillers happened in the middle of an arc, this arc to be exact.


Oh because i currently have naruto on hold. To bad for you. In fact i had it on hold right after that pain arc. You sir still need to do some anime watching before blabbering out.

EDIT: And just so you know. That was most likely a 1 episode only background check. And i dont really mind 1 filler episode. But when i look at Bleach.. Lol...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> EDIT: And just so you know. That was most likely a 1 episode only background check. And i dont really mind 1 filler episode. But when i look at Bleach.. Lol...



The way I see it, the difference between Bleach fillers and Naruto fillers is that most Bleach Fillers are almost as good as the main arcs. Now look at the last Naruto fillers...


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 24, 2012)

virgildraco said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > First of, for all of those saying that Bleach is in it's final arc, Tite Kubo himself said he plans on writting Bleach for 10 more years, and that the story isn't near finished yet (prolly trying to follow in Eiichiro Oda's footsteps but that's pretty hard) Naruto on the other hand, will be finishing in one/two years, according to the mangaka himself.
> ...



My hopes aren't high, I'm bored of Bleach and Naruto so I don't care about either of them... And One Piece won't die before it ends... It's been doing well for 14 years, and it surpassed the other ones by far... No way it will day in more 10 years or so. =3


> 1. One Piece [37,996,373]
> 2. Naruto [6,874,840]
> 3. Ao no Exorcist [5,223,712]
> 4. Fairy Tail [4,701,596]
> ...


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: And just so you know. That was most likely a 1 episode only background check. And i dont really mind 1 filler episode. But when i look at Bleach.. Lol...
> ...


Almost as good? The only time i would qualify a filler arc as good as a main arc is when they are willing air it with the same quality and making some sense to it. Like how all those arcs have nothing to do with the main story comapred to fillers with background story that atleast have some connection. Is like you add tons of unnescary lines to a novel

EDIT: Lets just make this clear: My point is that those fillers came from nowhere inside a arc on the bleach series which was a turn off. Thats why i stopped watching it. Im not saying the anime is bad. I just stopped watching it. The bleach anime is good and is way better anime than many of those available. And it seems like many does agree with me in Japan seeing how they are stopping the airing of bleach. Bad ratings = No more air time for you.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > So wait, You just failed right there, The latest naruto fillers happened in the middle of an arc, this arc to be exact.
> ...


I have seen every Naruto and Bleach filler, Bleach fillers are action packed and have way more entertainment than Naruto Fillers


Naruto Fillers are random nothings, Bleach fillers are entire arcs that have epic battles.






You cant tell me the 3rd video quality of animation ISN'T AMAZING for a filler.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


Look, he already said why he stopped watching Bleach's anime, personal preferences. Now that the explanation's been given, 'the hell's the point of your post?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

He's trying to say that bleach has shitty fillers, and i'm retorting, That's what forums are fucking for, Am I rite?


Now my question to you, Why do YOU care?


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> He's trying to say that bleach has shitty fillers, and i'm retorting, That's what forums are fucking for, Am I rite?
> 
> 
> Now my question to you, Why do YOU care?


Because you're bringing in a discussion that's already been over on a thread I've been following for a while. Just, you know, move on.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

Bleach and quality animation in the same line.
MY MIND DOES NOT COMPREHEND
But then again, it has been raped with ufotable's epicness
:V
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUNpRduaBPw&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDcxuiFLA64[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


ichigo + hollow mask = epic win


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Bleach and quality animation in the same line.
> MY MIND DOES NOT COMPREHEND
> But then again, it has been raped with ufotable's epicness
> :V
> ...



You're comparing a OVA series to a Long running Anime.


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well fuck me. This is just not cool man, I loved watching Bleach, even though it had many many fillers. I didn't mind, so I'm of the dissappointed fans here :c BB BLEACH, you had a great run while it lasted..


----------



## Sefi (Feb 24, 2012)

Bleach filler at it's finest!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_UeLMw75Gg


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh crap. I really like Bleach. It's a bit repetitive, and there's too much fillers, but it was far from bad. Action scenes were good, and the music too IMO. Too bad, there're still a few missing points in the plot, that would have been nice to develop them... Anyway, I'll start to read the manga, even if I hate to start with the anime and continue with the manga.

OT : One piece isn't bad, I started to watch it 2 weeks ago. But honestly, most of the episodes feels like fillers. The pace is waaaay too slow...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Bleach and quality animation in the same line.
> ...


Fate Zero is not an OVA bro.
Kara no Kyoukai was a movie series, so I guess that disqualifies it, but F/Zero is still there, and has just as much quality.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okxPAlPhQtk
Anime is set to continue this April~


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


Okay, well, Its also a 2011 anime, Bleach is from 04, Anime's tend to keep their art style even as they age, Newer anime these days use a better animation.

That's why certain episodes of Shippuden look akward when they change their animation, because its not made for its art style.

If you can show me an anime from 04 that looks as fluid as a 2012 one, then be my guest.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > brandonspikes said:
> ...


Being an anime from 2004 is no excuse in my eyes, they can improve.
In fact they HAVE improved, compare the first few episodes to current ones, they have improved a fair bit, and they can do even more. The potential is there waiting to be seized.

Also good animation from an older time? I will give older than 2004, how about End of Evangelion? Serial Experiments Lain? Akira? If they could pull it off at that time, Bleach can be much better in the current year.
For 2004, how about Samurai Champloo or Le Portrait de Petite Cossette?
Do note though, its been a while since I last saw any of the mentioned anime, so my memory is a bit hazy.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...


Nope, Bleach has always been the same animation since it came out, the only difference is it looks crisper because of the manga quality changing

If you honestly think something like SC has better fighting animations than bleach, you're insane

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYW5juoIzPs


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

Quotes ain't working for me some reason ATM, so fuck that :V

Also, are you comparing a fairly recent episode's fight scene with an anime in 2004? Of course it would be better.
In other words, yes, Bleach's animation has improved as I said, compare the earliest fight scenes in Bleach with SC's.
Bleach has gotten better animation wise and it can improve even further, "2004" is no excuse :V


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm Bakuretsu Tenshi, R.O.D the TV(2003) & Witch Hunter Robin(2002).
Bet there is many more. But comparing 2011 with 2004 is kinda fail though.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

You also outright ignored all the other animu's I mentioned :V


----------



## Ziko (Feb 24, 2012)

DarkraiHunter said:


> There's always Katekyu Hitman Reborn. *-*
> Why are guys arguing about which is better? You make it sound like it's impossible to read/watch all three of them(Naruto, OP, Bleach). '-'



There's a lot of anime that's ended and the manga's still ongoing though you pointed out one that's actually quite good. I'm playing Flame Rumble XX and have never seen the anime nor read a chapter of the manga and from what I found out, this series is pretty good. I'm considering reading it now.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Ziko said:


> There's a lot of anime that's ended and the manga's still ongoing though you pointed out one that's actually quite good. I'm playing Flame Rumble XX and have never seen the anime nor read a chapter of the manga and from what I found out, this series is pretty good. I'm considering reading it now.



It's soooo worth the read, although you might want to skip the first 30-60 chapters. The story takes ages to start but when it does, it's one hell of a ride.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm probably going to start Reborn at the Inheritance Ceremony Arc soon. Since the game itself covers the early arcs up to the Future Final Battle Arc and I'm caught up with some other series as well. This is an awesome series.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 15, 2012)

dang it. I loved the Bleach anime.


----------

